# Heavy Equip. stocks



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This from Reuters:


"Deere & Co. dropped $2.16 to $38.17 a share after the heavy equipment maker said it will scale back production, leading to lower second-quarter earnings, because the slowing economy and adverse weather have hurt orders."

Anyone have stock in Deere?

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

The real problem is they took over that mess called Grate Dane.


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Yikes! 

Deere also took over Timberjack - the forest product markets are in the can too, so we logger types aren't buying as much new iron as in the good times.


----------

